# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  أخطار مزيل العرق .....

## mylife079

إلى كل النساء والفتيات انه لأمر مثير للاهتمام , وقد يمكن أن يكون مرعبا ..!! 
إلى السيدات وإلى الرجال .. 
في محاضرة طبية حول سرطان الثدي قام بها ' تيري بيرك' بالدعم من 'دان سوليفان وفي أثناء فترة  
الأسئلة والأجوبة تم طرح سؤالا عليه : 

لماذا أغلب الإصابات في سرطان الثدي تكون قريبة من الإبط ؟؟


لم يكن بالإمكان الإجابة على ذلك السؤال في نفس اللحظة ولكن بعد مرور ايام ,  
وصل رد رسمي على هذا السؤال تم نشره في النشرات الطبية . 
والاجابة كانت بان مزيلات العرق قد تسبب امراض مميتة!! 
وان العامل المؤدي الى نشوء سرطان الثدي هو بعض هذه المنتجات المضادة .  
ان التركيز للسموم في الخلية يؤدي الى تغيير احيائي فيها , ومعظم المستحضرات المستخدمة  
للتخلص من العرق هي عبارة عن مواد تمنع التعرق مع معطر للرائحة , 
فاذا كان معطر رائحة فلا باس , اما مضاد للعرق , فهو ضار جدا . 
لماذا؟؟ 
لأن الجسم البشري لديه عدة مناطق يطهر نفسه من خلالها من السموم ويخرجها على شكل عرق !! 
وهذه المناطق هي :' خلف الركبة , خلف الأذن , بين الأفخاذ , تحت الإبط ... 
إن عمل مضادات التعرق هو منع خروج هذه السموم وهي بالتالي لا تذهب بفعل السحر ! 
وإنما يحتفظ بها الجسم بالعقد الليمفاوية تحت الإبط .. هنا بالضبط تكون عادة بداية سرطان الثدي! 
وبالتالي فالرجال أقل تعرضا له لأن هذا المضاد يعلق بالشعر لكونه غير موضوعا على الجلد مباشرة  
بينما النساء وخاصة بعد إزالة الشعر مباشرة يكون خطر امتصاصه أكبر ومنعه للتعرق أقوى ..! 

ملاحظة هامة!! 
النوع الخطير يكون مكتوب عليه 
Unti-perspiration
antiperspirant 
أي مضاد للتعرق و هو ما يمنع التعرق و بذلك يحجز السموم التي تخرج مع العرق داخل الجسم.. 

أما النوع الذي لا ضرر فيه يكون مكتوب عليه 
Deodorant 
أي مزيل للرائحة أو مضاد للرائحة وهو يسمح للعرق بالخروج من الجسم بشكل طبيعي 
لكن يمنع الروائح غير المستحبة من التكون و طبعاً مع مثل هذا النوع هناك حاجة للعناية بالنظافة الشخصية. 
منقول للفائدة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شكر ابو حميد عالموضوع المهم  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا عبدالله على المرور

----------


## future-engineer

شكرا جزيلا ع المعلومات القيمة ،،، و يعطيك العافية...

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة future-engineer  
_شكرا جزيلا ع المعلومات القيمة ،،، و يعطيك العافية..._


 شكرا على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا زهرة على المرور_

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا محمد موضوع مفيد ...بس احنا هسه مقبلين على صيف يعني لازم الواحد يستخدم مزيل عرق  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

الله الحافظ... والنظافة بالماء والصابون أولا وخلي الاشياء التانيه باعتدال.. وغن شاء الله ما بصير إلا الخير ... شكرا محمد  :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور محمد 

يعني الواحد بالفعل بالصيف يمكن صعب يستغني عنو 

بس بنحاول

----------


## غسان

بيعمل سرطان .. التهاب كبد .. هوه حر .. ما رح ابطل عنه ..  :Smile: 

شكرا محمد

----------


## زهره التوليب

نوعيه ال Deodorant مناسبه وتفي بالغرض وغير مضره
انا بحب استخدم S-Collection وريحته حلوه..وكمان مابتعلق زي العطر..يعني مش حرام تستخدمها البنات

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> نوعيه ال Deodorant مناسبه وتفي بالغرض وغير مضره
> انا بحب استخدم S-Collection وريحته حلوه..وكمان مابتعلق زي العطر..يعني مش حرام تستخدمها البنات


والله لو البنات يسنخدمن تفاح ويحبوة لحتى يقولوا فيه اضرار :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور

----------

